# South African Airforce Lemania Line-up 60's 70's 80's



## matthewt (Apr 4, 2020)

The Lemania 1872 SAAF first dial issue 1971, The Second issue 1975, then the Lemania 2220 from the mid 60's and last but not least, the Lemania 5012 issued in the early 80's.

For comprehensive articles on the 1872 and 5012, please feel free to follow the relevant links below

The Lemania 1872 SAAF and The Lemania 5012 SAAF


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice collection you have there :thumbsup:


----------



## matthewt (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks so much! Not sure if you have read my articles on the 1872 and the 5012 SAAF issue watches. If not, please take a look in the links below....

Lemania 5012 SAAF

Lemania 1872 SAAF


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great collection and good articles, thanks for posting


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

A fantastic collection there, lovely watches. And your articles are well worth a read! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mr Mani (Jan 3, 2021)

nice collection


----------



## Suuth side (3 mo ago)

super stuff, really like the look of those.


----------

